# The Fitnessgram Pacer Test



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 17, 2022)

is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter Pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly, but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal *boop*.

A single lap should be completed each time you hear this sound *ding*. Remember to run in a straight line, and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. 

The test will begin on the word start. On your mark, get ready, start.


----------



## Nguyen Van Phuoc (Mar 17, 2022)

I was always jealous of the niggas who could hit 80 and 90


----------



## Mojo Thief (Mar 17, 2022)

Man I don't even remember how far I got, but I was in like the bottom third. If I ever had to pull a Prometheus I'd be a pancake in moments.


----------



## wopirish (Mar 17, 2022)

Do they even still do this in schools or did that get canned due to being phatphobic or some shit?

I actually had fun doing it.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Mar 18, 2022)

*BEEP*


----------

